# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ >  Alphaone-ի, Դեղին մուկիկի և GriFFin-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## ivy

Մեկնարկում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. Ալֆան սկսում է, Դեղին մկնիկը՝ շարունակում, Գրիֆինը՝ ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Էս թեմայում քննարկումները կարող ենք սկսել, երբ պատմվածքի երեք հատվածն էլ տեղադրված լինի:

----------

Alphaone (06.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (06.08.2017)

----------


## Alphaone

*Կարմիր գայլի հեքիաթը
*
Այն երեկոներից էր, երբ մայրամուտի խաղաղ ու ներդաշնակ մեղմությանը հաջորդում էր տագնապալի մի թրթիռ, գիշերը վար էր ընկնում տանիքներին, ծորում բաց պատուհաններից ներս ու լեռներում լուսնահար ոռնոցը գուժում էր սոված ոհմակի ներկայությունը: 	
	Այն գիշերներից էր, երբ երևակայությունը հաղթում էր իրականությանն, ու սարսափը դիվական պատկերներ էր գծում առաստաղին, երբ պատերին ստվերվող ծառերի ճյուղերը ճիրաններ էին դառնում, ու քամին շնչառությունը լցնում էր տագնապի բույրով:
	Այն լուսաբացներից էր, երբ մարդկանց հորինած քաջքերը նյութականանում էին…
…
	Ավետիս պապը շատ հեքիաթներ գիտեր, բայց մեկն առանձնահատուկ էր:
-	Պապի, ինձ կարմիր գելի հեքիաթը կպատմե՞ս:
-	Այ բալամ, ի՞նչ հեքիաթ, - նեղանում էր ծերուկը, - ամենն էլ եղելություն ա, իմ հարազատ պապի հետ է պատահել, լուսնալույսի տակ, կեսգիշերին:
Թոռնիկի դեմքին հեգնալի ժպիտ էր սահում, որ պապի կիսակույր աչքերը չէին նկատում, ու ծերունական դողդոջ ձայնը սկսում էր պատմել: Ով ազատ րոպե էր գտնում, գալիս, նստում էր պապի կողքն ու նորից լսում արդեն անհաշիվ անգամներ լսած պատմությունը:
…
Այն օրերից էր, երբ զգում ես, որ ինչ-որ բան կատարվելու է: Սպասումով ու անորոշությամբ թոքերը սեղմող զգացումով սկսվող օրերից էր: Վաղորդյան կիսախավարը շշուկներով էր հագեցած, լեռները ծանր հառաչում էին, անտառում անսովոր խլրտում էր: 
Ծառերը դողում էին, ծանր քայլերի հարվածներից ցողն անձրևում էր տերևներն ի վար: Մարդու կողքից քայլում էր շունը՝ սարսափած, պոչն իրեն քաշած, թրջված, փոքրացած:
...
-	Վախից մեր սև Քոթոթը գույնը գցել էր:
Պատմում էր պապը միաժամանակ սոսկումի ու ժպիտի խառնուրդով. այդպես միայն Ավետիս պապը կարող էր պատմել:

----------

boooooooom (09.08.2017), Cassiopeia (09.08.2017), GriFFin (10.08.2017), ivy (26.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (06.08.2017), reminilo (10.08.2017), Sambitbaba (06.08.2017), Smokie (12.08.2017), Աթեիստ (06.08.2017), Գաղթական (08.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (06.08.2017), Մուշու (06.08.2017), Վոլտերա (06.08.2017)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

- Վաղուց էր, շատ վաղուց, տարիների հաշիվը կորցրել եմ արդեն, բայց պարզ հիշում եմ էն չարագուշակ գիշերը: Ձեր տարիքին տղա էի, ձեզ պես նստում, լսում էի պապիս անվերջանալի պատմությունները: Ամենից շատ կարմիր գելի մասին առասպելներն էի սիրում, որ մանկական երևակայությունս սարսափազդու պատկերներով էր լցնում: 
Մոտակա գյուղերում մեկը մյուսից մռայլ պատմություններ էին պտտվում կարմիր գելի մասին, բայց ոչ ոք նրան տեսած չկար իրականում: Մեկն ասում էր՝ գելը հայտնվում էր միայն լիալուսնի ժամանակ և դժոխային ոռնոցով ահաբեկում գիշերը ճանապարհին մնացած ճամփորդներին, որոնք այլևս երբեք չէին երևում լույս աշխարհում:
Մյուսներն ասում էին, որ գելի մորթու տակ թաքնված է տարիներ առաջ ավազակների ճանկերից փրկված մի անմեղ մանուկ, որը, տեսնելով իր ծնողների գազանային սպանությունը, ինքն էլ մի զարհուրելի գազան է դարձել՝ հրակարմիր մորթով ու ցավից ու կատաղությունից բոցկլտացող աչքերով: Ասում էին՝ մթին գիշերներին հոշոտում է անմեղ ճամփորդների առաջը կտրող անաստված ավազակներին: 
Մի քանիսն էլ հավատում էին, որ գելը դժոխքի դռան պահապանն է, որ ամսվա մեջ մի գիշեր, երբ Սպանդարամետը հանգիստ է տալիս նրան, քաջքերի հետ դուրս է գալիս գետնի տակից և անտառը դարձնում էլ ավելի ահասարսուռ մի վայր, ու վայ նրան, ով կհամարձակվի այդ գիշեր անցնել անտառի խավար կածաններով:
Այդ գիշերն իրոք չարագույժ էր: Այն գիշերներից էր, որ, թվում է, երբեք չեն լուսանալու, խավարի անթափանց քողով ծածկելու են ողջ աշխարհը, սարերում ու անտառներում թափառող ոհմակը կուլ է տալու լուսաբացը: 
Գիշերվա սարսափներին գումարվել էր մի նոր տագնապ. անհետացել էր գյուղի ամենասիրուն աղջիկը՝ ոսկեմազ Սոնան: Մեր գյուղի հպարտությունն էր լույսի պես շարմաղ, հրեշտակի ժպիտով ու աստվածամոր անմեղ աչքերով Սոնան, մեր պատիվն ու անգին գանձն էր, մեր արեգակն ու ուրախությունն էր թռչնակի պես զվարթ Սոնան: 
Ողջ գյուղն իրար էր անցել, շների կաղկանձը, միանալով սարերից եկող ոհմակի մահագույժ ոռնոցին, արհավիրքի սպասումով էր լցրել բոլորիս սրտերը…
Պապս գյուղի մյուս քաջ տղամարդկանց հետ գնացել էր Սոնային գտնելու:

----------

Alphaone (09.08.2017), boooooooom (09.08.2017), Cassiopeia (09.08.2017), GriFFin (10.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), reminilo (10.08.2017), Sambitbaba (10.08.2017), Smokie (12.08.2017), Աթեիստ (09.08.2017), Գաղթական (16.08.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

Մեզ՝ երեխեքիս մի տեղ էին հավաքել ու անընդհատ կրկնում էին, որ չվախենանք։ Ես չէի վախենում, որտև լավ չէի ընկալում ինչ ա կատարվում։ Սոնայի տատիկը՝ տիկին Շուշանը, մեր հետ էր մնացել։ Լացում էր, ասում էր, որ գելը Սոնայի մամային է տարել, հիմա հերթը հասել էր աղջկան։ Ես ու փոքր ախպերս իրար ձեռք էինք բռնել ու լուռ նստած էինք։ Կարոն նայեց ինձ ու ասաց.
-Բա հիմա ի՞նչ ա լինելու։
Ես ավելի պինդ սեղմեցի իրա ձեռքը։ Հիշեցի ոնց էր մայրս ասում, որ հենց վախենամ սկսեմ աղոթել։ Աստված պապիկը մեծ է, ինքը միշտ օգնում է աղոթողներին։ Ես նույնը ասեցի Կարոյին ու սկսեցինք աղոթել։ Աղոթել չգիտեի։ Պարզապես մտքում ասում էի, որ լավ է լինելու ամեն ինչ, որ գտնելու են Սոնային։ Չի կարա իր նման աղջկան վատ բան պատահի։ Ու տենց հազար անգամ։ Աչքերս պինդ սեղմել էի, որ ավելի շուտ հասնեն աղոթքներս ու առավոտը շուտ գա։ Տիկին Շուշանը բոլորիս աղաջուր ու պեսոկաջուր էր տալիս։ Ասում էր, որ դա վախը բռնող ջուր է։ Ես ինչքան իրան համոզեցի, որ չեմ վախենում ու աղա-պեսոկային բանից սիրտս է խառնում՝ չհավատաց։ Ստիպեց, որ խմեմ։ Շատ վատ էի։ Կարոյի ձեռքը ամուր բռնել էի ու զգում էի, որ սենյակը պտտվում ա։ Տղամարդկանց ձայներ ու շների հաչոցներ լսեցի ու չգիտեմ ինչու սառը քրտինքով պատվեցի։ Սոնայի պապան ներս մտավ ու գրկեց տիկին Շուշանին։ Լավ չէի հասկանում ինչ է ասում։ Լացում էր։ Պապիս նայեց ինձ ու ասաց.
-Մեծ ողբերգություն ա եղել, մանչս։ 
-Մի ասա էդ երեխեքին։ Չհամարձակվես,-ասեց Սոնայի պապան։
-Բա հիմա ի՞նչ ենք անելու։ Էս ի՞նչ դժբախտություն ա։ Ու՞ր ա թոռս։ Գևոր, շան որդի, հետ բեր աղջկաս։ Լսում ե՞ս։ Չեմ հավատում քեզ։ 
Պարոն Գևորգը ավելի պինդ գրկեց թուլացած տատիկին։ Երկուսով անձայն լացում էին։ Սենյակը պտտվում էր։ Կանանց գոռգոռոց ու լաց էի լսում։ Ինձ թվում էր, որ ձայները հեռվից են գալիս, բայց այդ լացող ստվերները իմ դիմաց կանգնած էին։ Կարծես ամբողջ գյուղը այդ սենյակում էր հավաքվել։
Աչքերիս առջև սևացավ ու հետոն էլ չեմ հիշում։
Արցունքները աչքերիս արթնացա։ Մտածեցի, որ առավոտ է ու այդ ամեն ինչ երազ էր, բայց՝ չէ։ Դեռ գիշեր էր։ Սենյակից սուրճի, արյան, ծխախոտի ու քրտինքի հոտ էր գալիս։ Սենյակի մեջտեղում արյունոտ ու պատառոտված կանացի հագուստ էր դրած։ 
-Դիակը գտա՞ք,-հարցրեց մեկը։
-Չէ։ Ոսկորներ գտա, վրան դեռ միս կար։ Գևորը կողքս էր էդ վախտ։ Ձևացրեցի, որ բան չկա ու անցա։ Կյանքում ինքս ինձ չեմ ների,-շատ կամաց ձայնով պատասխանեց պապս։
-Ախր ո՞նց կարար սնեց բան լիներ։ Ի՞նչ գործ ուներ էդ աղջիկը անտառում,- համառորեն շարունակում էր ձայնը։
-Ա դե, սիկտիր եղի էլի։ Հիմա դրա վախտը չի։
Պապիս թեքվեց ու մոտեցավ ինձ։ Կարծում էր, որ քնած եմ։ Ես ուզում էի քնած լինեի։ Գլուխս շոյեց, վերմակս ուղեց ու գնաց։
Ավետիս պապը շատ հեքիաթներ գիտեր, բայց այլևս չէր պատմում դրանք:
Երբեք չեմ մոռանա այն գիշերը, երբ իրականությանն հաղթում էր երևակայությունը, ու սարսափը դիվական պատկերներ էր գծում առաստաղին, երբ պատերին ստվերվող ծառերի ճյուղերը ճիրաններ էին դառնում, ու քամին շնչառությունը լցնում էր մահվան բույրով:
Այն լուսաբացներից էր, երբ մարդկանց հորինած քաջքերը մարում էին…

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2017), boooooooom (12.08.2017), Cassiopeia (10.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), Progart (28.08.2017), reminilo (10.08.2017), Sambitbaba (10.08.2017), Smokie (12.08.2017), Աթեիստ (10.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (11.08.2017), Մուշու (11.08.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

Գրֆֆին ջան, էս ինչ էս արել?)))) Ոչ մի ձև լուրջ չի ստացվում վերաբերվել գրածիդ։ Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ամենադժվարը վերջակետը դնելն էր, բայց Բրաաատ, նադրուգատսա էս արալ ։ 
Ալֆան շատ էր զարդարել հատուկ բառերով։ Մուկիկը լավ էր շարունակել։

----------


## GriFFin

> Գրֆֆին ջան, էս ինչ էս արել?)))) Ոչ մի ձև լուրջ չի ստացվում վերաբերվել գրածիդ։ Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ամենադժվարը վերջակետը դնելն էր, բայց Բրաաատ, նադրուգատսա էս արալ ։ 
> Ալֆան շատ էր զարդարել հատուկ բառերով։ Մուկիկը լավ էր շարունակել։


Չհասկացա դիտողությունդ։ Կոնկրետ ասա, որ պահը չես հավանել, որտև ես ինքնս ինձանից գոհ եմ։ Մենակ կուզենայի հայերեն ավելի լավ իմանալ, որ Ալֆայից ու Դեղինից հետո ավելի գրագետ շարունակեի։ Միտք ամեն դեպքում չէի փոխելու, պարզապես ավելի սիրուն բառերով ու ճիշտ կետադրությամբ էի գրելու։

----------

Աթեիստ (10.08.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

Պիտի որ վերջում Կարմիր գելի հեքիաթանման հետաքրքիր պատմությամբ ավարտվեր, իսկ ավարտվեց հասարակ դժբախտ պատահարի նկարագրությամբ:

----------


## GriFFin

> Պիտի որ վերջում Կարմիր գելի հեքիաթանման հետաքրքիր պատմությամբ ավարտվեր, իսկ ավարտվեց հասարակ դժբախտ պատահարի նկարագրությամբ:


դզեց։ Ես փռթած աղջիկը հասարակ դժբախտ պատահար չէի ընկալում։ Պատկերացրեցի ինչ ես ասում։

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (11.08.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

Ես մոտավորապես սենց մի բան էի պատկերացնում Մուկիկից հետո:



Երկու օր ու գիշեր որոնելուց հետո, շատերը հետ վերադարձան իրենց տները. թվում էր թե անհույս է: Եվ միայն պապս էր, որ չէր հանձնվում:
Գյուղը շրջապատված էր խիտ անտառներով, որոնք հայտնի էին իրենց վայրի ու վտանգավոր "տեր ու տիրականներով": Հաճախ էին գայլերը մտնում գյուղ իրենց քաղցը հագեցնելու: Շաբաթ չկար, որ չլսեինք, թե  մեկի կովերին են հոշոտել, մյուսի ոչխարներին...Երբեմն գյուղացիներին հաջողվում էր հերթական անկոչ հյուրից վրեժ լուծել, կանխելով այդ օրվա որսը: Բայց որ մարդ անհետանար' առաջին անգամ էր:
Դեպքին հաջերդող մի քանի օրը պապս միայն կեսօրին էր կարճ ժամանակով գալիս տուն, մի կտոր հաց էր ուտում, մի ծխախոտ ծխում, հայացքը սառած պատահական մի կետի, որից հետո զենքը վերցնում էր ու էլի ճամփա ընկնում անտառի կողմ:
Արդեն յոթ օր էր անցել դեպքից, երբ հերթական կեսօրի հացը մնաց սեղանին. պապս չէր եկել: Սպասեցինք մինչև երեկո: Լուրը արագ տարածվեց գյուղով մեկ: Շուտով մեր տունն ու բակը լի էր այն խիզախներով, որոնք այս անգամ հավաքվել էին արդեն պապիս փնտրելու համար: Թեև այդ ժամանակ դեռ 16-ս էր նոր լրացել, այլևս չկարողանալով տանը սպասել, խնդրեցի, որ մի զենք էլ ինձն տան և տանեն իրենց հետ: Չկարողացան հետ պահել ինձ այդ մտքից. ճամփա ընկանք:
Մի քանի ժամ փնտրելուց հետո, հանկարծ խմբի անդամներից մեկի բղավոցը լսեցինք հեռվից: Ասես սատանա հանդիպած լիներ ճանապարհին: Բոլորս վազեցինք ձայնի ուղղությամբ և գտանք նրան: Նա գտել էր Սոնային ուշագնաց վիճակում և ժամանակ չկորցնելով սկսել էր անհապաղ առաջին օգնություն ցույց տալ: Նրանցից մոտ 10 մետր հեռավորության վրա նկատեցին պապիս անկենդան դին որն ամբողջությամբ պատված իր և գայլի արյունով: Կարմիր գայլը չկար, հավանաբար նոր արյամբ ներկվելով փախել էր անտառի գիրկը: 
Մի քանի օր անց Սոնան աչքերը բացեց, բայց մինչև իր կյանքի վերջին վայրկյանը էդպես էլ չկարողացավ հիշել եղելությունը: Ենթադրում են, որ անողոք "Կարմիր գելը" սիրահարվել էր աղջկան և չէր հոշոտել...

----------

Sambitbaba (11.08.2017), Smokie (12.08.2017), Աթեիստ (11.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (11.08.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> Ես մոտավորապես սենց մի բան էի պատկերացնում Մուկիկից հետո:
> 
> 
> 
> Երկու օր ու գիշեր որոնելուց հետո, շատերը հետ վերադարձան իրենց տները. թվում էր թե անհույս է: Եվ միայն պապս էր, որ չէր հանձնվում:
> Գյուղը շրջապատված էր խիտ անտառներով, որոնք հայտնի էին իրենց վայրի ու վտանգավոր "տեր ու տիրականներով": Հաճախ էին գայլերը մտնում գյուղ իրենց քաղցը հագեցնելու: Շաբաթ չկար, որ չլսեինք, թե  մեկի կովերին են հոշոտել, մյուսի ոչխարներին...Երբեմն գյուղացիներին հաջեղվում էր հերթական անկոչ հյուրից վրեժ լուծել, կանխելով այդ օրվա որսը: Բայց որ մարդ անհետանար' առաջին անգամ էր:
> Դեպքին հաջերդող մի քանի օրը պապս միայն կեսօրին էր կարճ ժամանակով գալիս տուն, մի կտոր հաց էր ուտում, մի ծխախոտ ծխում, հայացքը սառած պատահական մի կետի, որից հետո զենքը վերցնում էր ու էլի ճամփա ընկնում անտառի կողմ:
> Արդեն յոթ օր էր անցել դեպքից, երբ հերթական կեսօրի հացը մնաց սեղանին. պապս չէր եկել: Սպասեցինք մինչև երեկո: Լուրը արագ տարածվեց գյուղով մեկ: Շուտով մեր տունն ու բակը լի էր այն խիզախներով, որոնք այս անգամ հավաքվել էին արդեն պապիս փնտրելու համար: Ես, թեև այդ ժամանակ դեռ 16-ս էր նոր լրացել, այլևս չկարողանալով տանը սպասել, խնդրեցի, որ մի զենք էլ ինձն տան և տանեն իրենց հետ: Չկարողացան հետ պահել ինձ այդ մտքից. ճամփա ընկանք:
> Մի քանի ժամ փնտրելուց հետո, հանկարծ խմբի անդամներից մեկի բղավոցը լսեցինք հեռվից: Ասես սատանա հանդիպած լիներ ճանապարհին: Բոլորս վազեցինք ձայնի ուղղությամբ և գտանք նրան: Նա գտել էր Սոնային ուշագնաց վիճակում և ժամանակ չկորցնելով սկսել էր անհապաղ առաջին օգնություն ցույց տալ: Նրանցից մոտ 10 մետր հեռավորության վրա նկատեցին պապիս անկենդան դին որն ամբողջությամբ պատված իր և գայլի արյունով: Կարմիր գայլը չկար, հավանաբար նոր արյամբ ներկվելով փախել էր անտառի գիրկը: 
> Մի քանի օր անց Սոնան աչքերը բացեց, բայց մինչև իր կյանքի վերջին վայրկյանը էդպես էլ չկարողացավ հիշել եղելությունը: Ենթադրում են, որ անողոք "Կարմիր գելը" սիրահարվել էր աղջկան և չէր հոշոտել...


Ասեիր, որ ուզում ես շարունակել՝ տեղս զիճեի։

----------


## boooooooom

> Ասեիր, որ ուզում ես շարունակել՝ տեղս զիճեի։


էէէէէ, սենց չեղավ: Ես չեմ կարա քեզ շատ սիրելով հանդերձ, խաբեմ ասեմ "լավ ա": Կներես((

----------


## GriFFin

> էէէէէ, սենց չեղավ: Ես չեմ կարա քեզ շատ սիրելով հանդերձ, խաբեմ ասեմ "լավ ա": Կներես((


Բայց ով ա ասել, որ տենց բան անես? Լավ, ոբշեմ։ Թող ով ուզում ա գրի, արտահայտվի։ Վերջում իմ ընդհանուր կարծիքը կգրեմ։ 
Նենց կայֆ ա, որ իմ գրելու comfortzone-ից դուրս եմ գալիս։ Սկզբում մրցույթի մասնակցեցի, իսկ հիմա Ալֆայի նման մարդու գրածը շարունակեցի։ Հավես էր։ Դեղին, քո գրածները շատ չեմ կարդացել, բայց քո ստեղ շարունակածը դուրս եկավ։ Հետո, ուշոտ կգրեմ։ Ապրեք երկուսդ էլ։

----------

Alphaone (24.08.2017), Sambitbaba (11.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (11.08.2017)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Ալֆան էնքան սիրուն էր սկսել, գիշերվա տագնապների շունչը լրիվ զգացվում էր իրականում: Տրամադրություն էր ստեղծում: Շատ-շատ հավանեցի սկիզբը: Ավելի լավ չէի էլ կարող պատկերացնել: Բա լեզվական հնարքները...

----------

Alphaone (24.08.2017), Վոլտերա (11.08.2017)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Գրիֆֆինի ավարտը ևս հետաքրքիր էր: Ճիշտ է՝ ոճը մի քիչ արդեն փոխել էր, բայց հետաքրքիր լուծում էր առաջարկել: Ես, իհարկե, ավելի ֆենտեզիոտ բան էի պատկերացնում՝ որպես ավարտ, ասենք՝ պարզվեր, որ Սոնան էր գայլը, կամ Սոնային վատ մտադրությամբ ինչ-որ մարդիկ փախցրել էին, ու գայլը, տեսնելով դա, դրանց հոշոտել էր ու Սոնային փրկել: Կամ էլ գայլը սիրահարվել էր ու ինքն էր փախցրել (գեղեցկուհու ու հրեշի նման մի բան (իմ սիրած թեման))))) Բայց Գրիֆֆինի տարբերակը ավելի իրատեսական էր ու դրանով իսկ անսպասելի, ինչը բավականին լավ է: Ուղղակի եթե ոճն էլ պահպանվեր, շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ, կարծում եմ: 
Կարծում եմ, որ համատեղ պատմվածքի հավես պահերից մեկն էլ հենց այն է, որ մեկի գրածը մյուսի համար անսպասելի լինի:

----------

Alphaone (13.08.2017), Smokie (12.08.2017), Աթեիստ (11.08.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ալֆայի սկզբում լավն էր տագնապի, խորհրդավորության, կախարդանքի շունչը, բայց լեզուն շատ էր վերամբարձ: Անընդհատ ավելորդ ուժ էր պետք գործադրել մտքի թելը չկորցնելու համար:
Բայց հնարավոր է, որ սխալ է կարծիքս, քանզի չէ՞ որ Մուկիկը դրա մեջ լավ հումք տեսավ իր շատ սիրուն շարունակությունը գրելու համար:
Դեղինի մասը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ. մի երկու տողի մեջ ահագին իմպուլսներ կային ու պատմությունը կարելի էր ահագին տաբեր ու հետաքրքիր ուղիներով տանել: 
Ցավոք, Գրիֆն ընտրեց ամենամութ ու սմուռ ճանապարհը: Բայց դե, դա էլ ճանապարհ է, դեմ չեմ: Ամեն ինչ ընդունելի է:
Մի բան չհասկացա. որքանո՞վ էր պարտադիր էն ձայնին սիկտիր անելը... :Xeloq: 

Հ.Գ. Բումի տարբերակն էլ բավական հաջող էր...

----------

Alphaone (24.08.2017), boooooooom (11.08.2017), Smokie (12.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (13.08.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> Ալֆայի սկզբում լավն էր տագնապի, խորհրդավորության, կախարդանքի շունչը, բայց լեզուն շատ էր վերամբարձ: Անընդհատ ավելորդ ուժ էր պետք գործադրել մտքի թելը չկորցնելու համար:
> Բայց հնարավոր է, որ սխալ է կարծիքս, քանզի չէ՞ որ Մուկիկը դրա մեջ լավ հումք տեսավ իր շատ սիրուն շարունակությունը գրելու համար:
> Դեղինի մասը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ. մի երկու տողի մեջ ահագին իմպուլսներ կային ու պատմությունը կարելի էր ահագին տաբեր ու հետաքրքիր ուղիներով տանել: 
> Ցավոք, Գրիֆն ընտրեց ամենամութ ու սմուռ ճանապարհը: Բայց դե, դա էլ ճանապարհ է, դեմ չեմ: Ամեն ինչ ընդունելի է:
> Մի բան չհասկացա. որքանո՞վ էր պարտադիր էն ձայնին սիկտիր անելը...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բումի տարբերակն էլ բավական հաջող էր...


Պարտադիր-չպարտադիր չգիտեմ։ Ինձ տենց էր հաճելի գրելը։ Իմ կերպարներին տենց եմ պատկերացրել։ Հատկապես իմ ընտրած "ճանապարհին" ։

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------

Sambitbaba (11.08.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

> . որքանո՞վ էր պարտադիր էն ձայնին սիկտիր անելը...


Ես էսօր ևս մեկ անգամ ուշադիր կարդացի Գրիֆֆինի հատվածը ու նենց հասկացա, որ պապու պատմած հեքիաթների պատճառով էր Սոնան անտառ գնացել ու պապը իրեն մեղավոր էր զգում։
Ու ընդհանրապես, ես աչքիս երեկ ուշադիր չէի կարդացել ու շտապել էի գնահատական տալ։
Էսօր սկսեց դուրս գալ վերջաբանը։ Չգիտեմ, էսօր այլ "լույսի տակ" կարդացի։ Ու լավն էր գրողը տանի։

Արյաաաաա (ավելացվել է մի երկու րոպե հետո) փաստորոն պապը մոր դեպքն ա երեխեքին պատմել հեքիաթի տեղ((( Բլիին. ջանս փշաքաղվեց։

----------

Alphaone (13.08.2017), Cassiopeia (12.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (12.08.2017), Smokie (12.08.2017), Աթեիստ (12.08.2017)

----------


## Smokie

Շատ սիրուն էիք նկարագրել ու ներկայացրել բոլորդ: Բայց առաջին երկու մասերում բուն պատմությունը սկսում էր վերջին պարբերությունից: Գրիֆինի գործը բարդացել էր: Ողբերգագույն, ուժաստիկ վերջաբան: :Cray:  Ինչ-որ չափով նաև ստանդարտ, ոչ առեղծվածային, ոչ լեգենդային վերջաբան էր, հեքիաթ չէր: Ամեն դեպքերում հաստատ վատը չէր ոչ մեկիդ մասը ու հեշտ չէր: Ապրեք: :Wink: 

Լավն էին նաև Բումի տարբերակը ու մուկիկի պատկերացրած ավարտը: :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (24.08.2017), boooooooom (12.08.2017), GriFFin (23.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (13.08.2017)

----------


## Alphaone

Ժող, ուրեմն ես իրականում, լրիվ-լրիվ հեքիաթ էի ուզում ստանալ, անգամ դիտավորյալ էն հեքիաթասացների ոճն էի վերցրել հազար ու մի գիշերի՝ վերամբարձ, առօրէական, էլի վերամբարձ, էն ինչ ես գրել էի, Դեղին Մուկիկը հրաշալի էր շարունակել, լրիվ հեքիաթի շունչը պահած, վայելելով եմ կարդացել: Բայց խոստովանում եմ, էն, ինչ արեց Լիզը՝ դրական իմաստով շոկ էր: Ինքը էն հեքիաթամշուշախառը աշխարհը բերեց, ձուլեց իրական աշխարհին, ինքը մեր գիտակցության կարմիր գայլերին քսի տվեց մեր վրա ու էդ ընտիր էր:

----------

Դեղին մուկիկ (23.08.2017), Մուշու (14.08.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

Քանի որ իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա ստեղծվել, որ բոլորը իմ մասը չհավանեցին ու երեխեքը ամեն գնով փորձեցին «արդարացնել» գրածս՝ խոսեմ էլի։ Նենց չի, որ պաշտպանվում կամ արդարանում եմ, պարզապես իմ տեսանկյունից ասեմ։ Էն որ ես ստեղծագործող չեմ(Ալֆան ու Դեղինը նույնպես, նու, մասնագիտությամբ գրող չեն) ու հայերեն համեմատաբար չգիտեմ՝ էդ նորություն չի, բայց ես բավականաչափ ֆայմ ունեի, որ հասկանայի, որ սա հեքիաթի մասին ա խոսքը (էս մասը շեշտեմ էլի, չմտածեք, որ չէի ջոկել  :Blush: )։
 Զի վասն ոչ մեկ չի հարցնում՝ Լիզ ջան, ինչու՞ հեքիաթային չես գրել, ես կհարցնեմ, ես էլ կպատասխանեմ։

Սկսեմ *մեր* եռյակից։ 
Ուրեմն, ես Ալֆային ու Դեղինին շատ դրական եմ ընկալում ու իրանց համեմատությամբ ես շատ նամռոտ կերպար եմ։ Այսինքն, իրանց ստեղծագործությունների մեջ էլ դա զգացի, ու ես որոշեցի իմ նամռոտ ոճի մեջ շարունակել, որտև ըստ իս էդ էր ավելի կայֆ տարբերակը։ 
Էդ ինչ վերաբերում ա «հեքիաթ» պահին։ Ուզեցա նենց անել, որ ավարտը «անսպասելի»ոտ լիներ։ Ու թող մեծամտական չհնչի, բայց ըստ իս ստացվել ա։ Պրիմիտիվ ու էժանագին ամերիկյան սերիալի պես եմ գրել, բայց էդ պահին էդ էի ուզում, էդ էի զգում։ Եթե ինչ որ մեկը համարում ա, որ «թուլացրել» եմ ստեղծագործությունը՝ ես էդ ինչ որ մեկի հետ համաձայն չեմ։ Չէ, ընգեր, չէ։ Ես շատ կոմպլեքսավորված եմ ու այլանդակ քննադատաբար եմ մոտենում իմ գրածներին, բայց ես էդ դեպքը չի ու մինչև վերջ կպաշտպանեմ էս տեսանկյունը։ մմմ, էլ ի՞նչ պիտի ասեի...

Ալֆ,գրածդ ինձ Գրիմ եղբայրների vibe տվեց։ Պարզապես ես իրանց մութ կողմերի սիրահար եմ, + պատճառ, թե ինչու՞ ծռեցի դեպի մութ կողմ։
Դեղին Մուկիկ, ուրեմն ինչու՞ որոշեցի Սոնային սպանել։ Ընգեր, այ սրա համար՝



> Գիշերվա սարսափներին գումարվել էր մի նոր տագնապ. անհետացել էր գյուղի ամենասիրուն աղջիկը՝ ոսկեմազ Սոնան: Մեր գյուղի հպարտությունն էր լույսի պես շարմաղ, հրեշտակի ժպիտով ու աստվածամոր անմեղ աչքերով Սոնան, մեր պատիվն ու անգին գանձն էր, մեր արեգակն ու ուրախությունն էր թռչնակի պես զվարթ Սոնան:


Որ կարդացի, նենց դուրս չեկավ Սոնան։ Ասենք, ինչի՞ գելը կոլոտ, չաղ ու դեպրեսված Հերիքնազին չէր տարել։ Կարո՞ղ ա Հերիքնազը գյուղի լույսը չէր կարա լիներ։ Կարար, մտքին տեղը լիներ։ Անկեղծ չեմ սիրում սենց աղջիկներին։ Էն որ կատարեալ ա, բռռռ։ Ոչ մի աղջիկ երեխա հեքիաթ կարդալուց իրան էս Սոնային չպիտի նմանացնի։ Որ կարդացի fleshback եղավ կերպարների շարք, որոնց մասին ես կարդացել եմ ու մտածել, որ իմ նմանը կյանքում գրքի հերուսուհի չի կարա լինի։ Ոնց որ աշխարհը Սոնաների շուրջ պտտվի։ Դրա համար էլ առիթից օգտվեցի ու սպանեցի (իմ մանկական կոմպլեքսներին) Սոնային։ Էս կես կատակ պահ ա։  
Գիտեմ, որ հեքիաթի տրամադրություն հաղորթելու համար ես տենց գրել, նկարագրել աղջկան։ Էդ օրը մի քիչ «հրեշ»ոտ mood էր մոտս։ Կներես, որ քո ուզած ձևով չգնացի։




> Ալֆան էնքան սիրուն էր սկսել, գիշերվա տագնապների շունչը լրիվ զգացվում էր իրականում: Տրամադրություն էր ստեղծում: Շատ-շատ հավանեցի սկիզբը: Ավելի լավ չէի էլ կարող պատկերացնել: Բա լեզվական հնարքները...


Լրիվ հետդ եմ։




> Գրիֆֆինի ավարտը ևս հետաքրքիր էր: Ճիշտ է՝ ոճը մի քիչ արդեն փոխել էր, բայց հետաքրքիր լուծում էր առաջարկել: Ես, իհարկե, ավելի ֆենտեզիոտ բան էի պատկերացնում՝ որպես ավարտ, ասենք՝ պարզվեր, որ Սոնան էր գայլը, կամ Սոնային վատ մտադրությամբ ինչ-որ մարդիկ փախցրել էին, ու գայլը, տեսնելով դա, դրանց հոշոտել էր ու Սոնային փրկել: Կամ էլ գայլը սիրահարվել էր ու ինքն էր փախցրել (գեղեցկուհու ու հրեշի նման մի բան (իմ սիրած թեման))))) Բայց Գրիֆֆինի տարբերակը ավելի իրատեսական էր ու դրանով իսկ անսպասելի, ինչը բավականին լավ է: Ուղղակի եթե ոճն էլ պահպանվեր, շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ, կարծում եմ: 
> Կարծում եմ, որ համատեղ պատմվածքի հավես պահերից մեկն էլ հենց այն է, որ մեկի գրածը մյուսի համար անսպասելի լինի:


Արդեն գրեցի էս պահի հետ կապված։ Հույս ունեմ, որ շատ չես նեղվել։ Դու էնքան լավն ես, մարդ՝ ես էլի, չի կարում «նեգատիվ» բան գրի ու մաքուր խղճով մնա։




> Ես էսօր ևս մեկ անգամ ուշադիր կարդացի Գրիֆֆինի հատվածը ու նենց հասկացա, որ պապու պատմած հեքիաթների պատճառով էր Սոնան անտառ գնացել ու պապը իրեն մեղավոր էր զգում։
> Ու ընդհանրապես, ես աչքիս երեկ ուշադիր չէի կարդացել ու շտապել էի գնահատական տալ։
> Էսօր սկսեց դուրս գալ վերջաբանը։ Չգիտեմ, էսօր այլ "լույսի տակ" կարդացի։ Ու լավն էր գրողը տանի։
> 
> Արյաաաաա (ավելացվել է մի երկու րոպե հետո) փաստորոն պապը մոր դեպքն ա երեխեքին պատմել հեքիաթի տեղ((( Բլիին. ջանս փշաքաղվեց։


Բում, անկեղծ դուրս չեկավ, որ քո տարբերակը գրեցիր իմինի փոխարեն։ Էգոս վիրավորվեց, բայց էդ իմ խնդիրն ա։ Մեկ էլ, եթե իսկապես չես հավանել, մի ստիպի ինքդ քեզ։ Եթե մենք ընկերներ ենք՝ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պիտի հավանես գրածս։ Գիտեմ, որ չես սիրում ինձ նեղացնել, բայց հաստատ չեմ նեղանա, եթե ասես՝ չհավանեցի ու վերջ։ Ամեն մեկս տարբեր ենք  :Hands Up: 




> Շատ սիրուն էիք նկարագրել ու ներկայացրել բոլորդ: Բայց առաջին երկու մասերում բուն պատմությունը սկսում էր վերջին պարբերությունից: *Գրիֆինի գործը բարդացել էր:* Ողբերգագույն, ուժաստիկ վերջաբան: Ինչ-որ չափով նաև ստանդարտ, ոչ առեղծվածային, ոչ լեգենդային վերջաբան էր, հեքիաթ չէր: Ամեն դեպքերում հաստատ վատը չէր ոչ մեկիդ մասը ու հեշտ չէր: Ապրեք:
> 
> Լավն էին նաև Բումի տարբերակը ու մուկիկի պատկերացրած ավարտը:


Մերսի, եթե դու էս պահը չգրերի, ես էլ էս ամբողջ ճառս չէի գրի։  :Love: 




> Ժող, ուրեմն ես իրականում, լրիվ-լրիվ հեքիաթ էի ուզում ստանալ, անգամ դիտավորյալ էն հեքիաթասացների ոճն էի վերցրել հազար ու մի գիշերի՝ վերամբարձ, առօրէական, էլի վերամբարձ, էն ինչ ես գրել էի, Դեղին Մուկիկը հրաշալի էր շարունակել, լրիվ հեքիաթի շունչը պահած, վայելելով եմ կարդացել: Բայց խոստովանում եմ, էն, ինչ արեց Լիզը՝ դրական իմաստով շոկ էր: Ինքը էն հեքիաթամշուշախառը աշխարհը բերեց, ձուլեց իրական աշխարհին, ինքը մեր գիտակցության կարմիր գայլերին քսի տվեց մեր վրա ու էդ *ընտիր էր*:


Մերսի, որ սենց ես համարում։

Մեկ էլ, ու՞ր ա SLG-ի կարծիքը։ Ես սպասում էի, որ կմտնի ու կգրի՝ մի բառով՝ չհավանեցի։  :LOL: 

Սենց էլի։

----------

Alphaone (24.08.2017), boooooooom (23.08.2017), Cassiopeia (23.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (23.08.2017), Smokie (04.09.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (23.08.2017)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Գրիֆֆին  :Love: 
Ինչ լավ արեցիր, որ էսքանը գրեցիր: Լիքը բան ինձ համար պարզեցի, որոնց վրա չէի ֆիքսվի ու ուշադրություն էլ չէի դարձնի, եթե չգրեիր: Մասնավորապես Սոնային սպանելու քո պատճառը ))) (մտքովս երբևէ չէր անցնի  :LOL: )




> Դեղին Մուկիկ, ուրեմն ինչու՞ որոշեցի Սոնային սպանել։ Ընգեր, այ սրա համար՝
> 
> Որ կարդացի, նենց դուրս չեկավ Սոնան։ Ասենք, ինչի՞ գելը կոլոտ, չաղ ու դեպրեսված Հերիքնազին չէր տարել։ Կարո՞ղ ա Հերիքնազը գյուղի լույսը չէր կարա լիներ։ Կարար, մտքին տեղը լիներ։ Անկեղծ չեմ սիրում սենց աղջիկներին։ Էն որ կատարեալ ա, բռռռ։ Ոչ մի աղջիկ երեխա հեքիաթ կարդալուց իրան էս Սոնային չպիտի նմանացնի։ Որ կարդացի fleshback եղավ կերպարների շարք, որոնց մասին ես կարդացել եմ ու մտածել, որ իմ նմանը կյանքում գրքի հերուսուհի չի կարա լինի։ Ոնց որ աշխարհը Սոնաների շուրջ պտտվի։ Դրա համար էլ առիթից օգտվեցի ու սպանեցի (իմ մանկական կոմպլեքսներին) Սոնային։ Էս կես կատակ պահ ա։


Էսքանից հետո լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ սպանեցիր: Ես առանձնապես նպատակ չէի ունեցել Սոնային կատարյալ կերպար «ստեղծելու», ինքն իրեն ստացվել էր, ճիշտ նկատեցիր՝ հեքիաթների նմանությամբ, ու հիմա որ պատճառն իմացա, հաստատ դեմ չեմ, որ սպանեցիր))) (Ես էլ էի փոքր ժամանակ նեղվում, որ հեքիաթների հերոսուհիների նման չեմ):
Մեկ էլ Սմոքին ճիշտ էր գրել, ամենադժվարը ավարտելն ա:

Հ.Գ. Եկեք մի անգամ էլ էս եռյակով փորձենք գրել, բայց էս անգամ ուրիշ հաջորդականությամբ:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2017), GriFFin (23.08.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

Չէ Գրիֆֆին, ես էդ տիպից հեռու եմ ու եթե իրոք հասկացած ու հավանած չլինեի, կյանքում ձևական չէի գրի տենց բան, ինչ ա թե ընկերոջս չնեղացնեմ ։ Ուղղակի արագ էի կարդացել ու շատ բաների ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել։ Մյուս անգամ ավելի ուշադիր կլինեմ։
Բայց իմ գրածին բան չասես, ոյտև առաջին անգամ էի փորձում տենց բան։ Ուղղակի առաջին կարդալուցս հետո էն կարգի ստից բան էր հասկացվել, որ մտածում էի "ինչ էլ գրեմ դրանից լավը կլինի": Ու տենց արագ-արագ հորինեցի)))
Այլ ա, որ, որպես ընկեր, իմ արածը շատ տգեղ էր ու ես ավելի ուշ զգացի դա։ Ոնց որ ընկերս մի (ըստ իս) անճաշակ շոր հագնի, ես էլ ամբոխի մեջ հերիք չի հայտարարեմ էդ մասին, հլը մի բան էլ իմ (ըստ իս) ճաշակով շորը ցուցադրելով աչոկներ հավաքեմ։ Սիրուն չի. էլ չի կրկնվի։ Նորից ու նորից ներողությում եմ խնդրում։

----------

GriFFin (24.08.2017)

----------


## Մուշու

Չգիտեմ դուք ինչ չեք հավանում Գրիֆֆին ավարտը: Մենակ էս՝  


> Սենյակից սուրճի, արյան, ծխախոտի ու քրտինքի հոտ էր գալիս։


 հերիք ա որ սիրահարվես էդ ակնթարթին: Ավելի սիրուն ավարտ չէր էլ կարա լիներ: Բա էս ՝



> -Դիակը գտա՞ք,-հարցրեց մեկը։
> -Չէ։ Ոսկորներ գտա, վրան դեռ միս կար։


  :Love:  :Love:  :Blush:

----------

Alphaone (24.08.2017), GriFFin (24.08.2017)

----------


## Alphaone

Մուշու, ես էլ էի էս երկու պահի վրա ֆիքսվել՝ վատանալու չափ հավանել էի  ))

----------

GriFFin (24.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (24.08.2017), Մուշու (24.08.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> Գրիֆֆին 
> Ինչ լավ արեցիր, որ էսքանը գրեցիր: Լիքը բան ինձ համար պարզեցի, որոնց վրա չէի ֆիքսվի ու ուշադրություն էլ չէի դարձնի, եթե չգրեիր: Մասնավորապես Սոնային սպանելու քո պատճառը ))) (մտքովս երբևէ չէր անցնի )
> 
> 
> 
> Էսքանից հետո լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ սպանեցիր: Ես առանձնապես նպատակ չէի ունեցել Սոնային կատարյալ կերպար «ստեղծելու», ինքն իրեն ստացվել էր, ճիշտ նկատեցիր՝ հեքիաթների նմանությամբ, ու հիմա որ պատճառն իմացա, հաստատ դեմ չեմ, որ սպանեցիր))) (Ես էլ էի փոքր ժամանակ նեղվում, որ հեքիաթների հերոսուհիների նման չեմ):
> Մեկ էլ Սմոքին ճիշտ էր գրել, ամենադժվարը ավարտելն ա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Եկեք մի անգամ էլ էս եռյակով փորձենք գրել, բայց էս անգամ ուրիշ հաջորդականությամբ:


Ես նենց ուրախ եմ, որ չնեղացրեցի քեզ իմ գրածով ^^
Ես համաձայն եմ կրկին գրելուն։ Հավես ա։

----------

Alphaone (24.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (24.08.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ալֆայի հատվածը կարդալիս հա մտածում էի՝ ոնց է զգացվում, որ «չափածո գրող» է. էնքան լիրիկա կար մեջը, ոնց որ բանաստեղծությունը պրոզայի վերածված լիներ: Ընդհանրապես Ալֆայի պոեզիան շատ ավելի եմ հավանում, քան արձակը, ու կարծում եմ՝ իր գրիչը հենց պոեզիայի համար է: 
Ամեն դեպքում պատմվածքի սկիզբը լավ տարավ: Ամբողջ էդ չարագույժ ու միստիկ շունչը զգացվեց: Լրիվ կլանող էր:
Դեղին մկնիկի հատվածն իմ կարծիքով մի քիչ բացեր ուներ. նախ պապի խոսքը մեկ էլ հանկարծ լրիվ գրական էր դարձել: Բացի դրանից, Ալֆան հո գրել էր, թե պապը ինչքան է հավատում իր պատմածի իրական լինելուն. «Այ բալամ, ի՞նչ հեքիաթ, - նեղանում էր ծերուկը, - ամենն էլ եղելություն ա»: Իսկ Մկնիկը մեկ էլ էսպիսի բան է գրում. «Ամենից շատ կարմիր գելի մասին *առասպելներն* էի սիրում, որ մանկական երևակայությունս սարսափազդու պատկերներով էր լցնում»: Հավատալի չի, որ ասողը նույն մարդն է: Բայց ամեն դեպքում ահագին սազող շարունակություն էր՝ պապի խոսքը մի քիչ ուղղելու դեպքում:
Գրիֆինը հեքիաթից լրիվ պոկվել, եկել էր իրականություն՝ պահպանելով սկզբի չարագույժ տոնը: Ահագին հաջող էր, ինձ դուր եկավ:
Բայց ամենահավեսովը Ալֆայի սկիզբն եմ կարդացել:

----------

boooooooom (27.08.2017), Cassiopeia (27.08.2017), GriFFin (27.08.2017), Sambitbaba (28.08.2017), Աթեիստ (27.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (27.08.2017)

----------


## Alphaone

Այվ, ես թռա էն՝ ակումբցիներից ում մասին եմ ուզում խոսել բաժին  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ընդհանրապես Ալֆայի պոեզիան շատ ավելի եմ հավանում, քան արձակը, ու կարծում եմ՝ իր գրիչը հենց պոեզիայի համար է:


Ինձ թվում է, թե ես էլ ինչ-որ տեղ ասել եմ այս մասին: Իսկ եթե ոչ, ուրեմն հարյուր տոկոսով համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, Այվ ջան:

----------

GriFFin (28.08.2017), ivy (28.08.2017)

----------

